# Best way to seal split rims on Honda HS724?



## Studly (Nov 19, 2017)

I have an older Honda HS724 snowblower and am replacing the stock tires with X-Tracs, as several helpful people on this forum recommended.

I finally got the stock tires off the split rims, and there is a flat rubber gasket between the split rims. Seems to be in good shape, but air slowly leaked out of them with the stock tires.

When I install the new tubeless tires, I want to seal up the split rims so they don't leak air. I've checked in these forums and other forums where people have go karts and cars with split rims, and have seen people recommend Permatex Gasket Sealer, to form-a-gasket products to basically any type of 100% Silicone sealant/caulk. I've even read that a person had good luck using a polyurethane sealant/caulk (similar to OSI Quad), which he thought was more durable than silicone.

What sealant does everyone here prefer for sealing split rims and why? And should I leave the original flat rubber gasket in the middle, and put the sealant on each side, or just remove the rubber gasket and fill the whole area between the rims with sealant?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Don't even bother with doing all that crap.

I have 3 pair of split rims, just pull out the stem and put in a tube … easy peasy ….  I have no rubber this or sealant that.

Here is one pair …..


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is one pair …..


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

I just use silicon grease on the rubber flat o-ring. They are low pressure tires, only 8 psi.
My tires held pressure for over a year, never had any leaking problems at the rim split and the silicon grease seals and conditions the rubber o-ring, plus it makes for easy disassembly.
Be careful what you use to seal the rim with or you won't get the rims to split apart easily if the sealant used hardens like certain caulk and RTV sealant can do.
I much rather tubeless tire because if you ever get a puncture, you can plug it and keep working. If you have a tube, you have to break the wheel down and apart to repair or replace the tube.
You also have to be careful if using a tube because if you are not careful, you can pinch the tube between the rim halves when putting the rims together, which I see many people do.
Some people do like to use inner tubes and know how to install them properly.
The X Tracs are good sturdy tires with good traction.


----------



## Studly (Nov 19, 2017)

ST1100A said:


> I just use silicon grease on the rubber flat o-ring. They are low pressure tires, only 8 psi.
> My tires held pressure for over a year, never had any leaking problems at the rim split and the silicon grease seals and conditions the rubber o-ring, plus it makes for easy disassembly.
> Be careful what you use to seal the rim with or you won't get the rims to split apart easily if the sealant used hardens like certain caulk and RTV sealant can do.
> I much rather tubeless tire because if you ever get a puncture, you can plug it and keep working. If you have a tube, you have to break the wheel down and apart to repair or replace the tube.
> ...


Thanks for the advice. Good point about disassembly, but I was wondering if silicone grease would be enough to stop the slow leak that I was getting on one of the original wheels? I'm pretty sure that was coming from the split rim. I can see how the silicone grease would work well to condition the rubber gasket, but was wondering about its leak stopping ability.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Studly,

The tube is the easiest, most leakproof way.


----------



## Studly (Nov 19, 2017)

oneacer said:


> @*Studly*,
> 
> The tube is the easiest, most leakproof way.



Is there a certain tube you'd recommend? This is for X-Trac 13x4-6 tires. I'd need the angled valve, right?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

The Honda wheels you should use the straight valve stem. you can use the angled one but you could tear it off if you got close to an edge or while going through icy top coated snow. If the stem sticks out past the wheel like on a wheel with an angled stem, it could catch onto something and rip it off.
You should first try to find out where your wheels are leaking at. The valve stem? Tire Bead? Tire? Rim Split? Rim itself, which can happen with rust pinholes? The rubber gasket between the rim halves bad?
You would want to fill the tire with air and spray it with soapy water and watch for bubbles or dip it into a tank full of water to see where the air is leaking from.
A tube will take care of a leak, but you want to find out where its coming from first so you don't puncture the tube after its in the wheel and inflated, like if you have an object stuck in the tire and you cant see it, then when you inflate the tube, it gets punctured from what might be in the tire, or a flake of metal or rust on the rim itself.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have those exact Tires, and used the 10 inch tubes from Harbor Freight, like 3.00 with coupon, .. by the way, they are fantastic tires, work flawlessly … I used the 90 degree stem, which does not protrude the wheel on mine. Easier for me to put air in. The also have a straight stem version if that is what you want, as mentioned, make sure it is not protruding past your tire and you can easily add air if needed.

*UPDATE: These tubes I just mentioned are for a smaller rim, You will want the 13 inch tube for those XTrac 6 inch rims..*

Something like this:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0795B2XRM/ref=twister_B078719WSQ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Studly (Nov 19, 2017)

oneacer said:


> I have those exact Tires, and used the 10 inch tubes from Harbor Freight, like 3.00 with coupon, .. by the way, they are fantastic tires, work flawlessly … I used the 90 degree stem, which does not protrude the wheel on mine. Easier for me to put air in. The also have a straight stem version if that is what you want, as mentioned, make sure it is not protruding past your tire and you can easily add air if needed.
> 
> *UPDATE: These tubes I just mentioned are for a smaller rim, You will want the 13 inch tube for those XTrac 6 inch rims..*
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip. Didn't realize Harbor Freight sold tubes. They do have a 13" tube, which I assume would work for my 13x4-6 tire even though it says it's fits 13x5-6 tires?


https://www.harborfreight.com/13-in-inner-tube-with-straight-stem-69439.html


----------



## Studly (Nov 19, 2017)

ST1100A said:


> The Honda wheels you should use the straight valve stem. you can use the angled one but you could tear it off if you got close to an edge or while going through icy top coated snow. If the stem sticks out past the wheel like on a wheel with an angled stem, it could catch onto something and rip it off.
> You should first try to find out where your wheels are leaking at. The valve stem? Tire Bead? Tire? Rim Split? Rim itself, which can happen with rust pinholes? The rubber gasket between the rim halves bad?
> You would want to fill the tire with air and spray it with soapy water and watch for bubbles or dip it into a tank full of water to see where the air is leaking from.
> A tube will take care of a leak, but you want to find out where its coming from first so you don't puncture the tube after its in the wheel and inflated, like if you have an object stuck in the tire and you cant see it, then when you inflate the tube, it gets punctured from what might be in the tire, or a flake of metal or rust on the rim itself.



Good points. Thanks!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Studly,

Those would work as well, depending what you want, straight or angled valve stem …...


----------

